# Nano 15ltr scape



## Kezzab (30 Jan 2016)

Hi - first nano scape. 15ltr Flexi-mini set up. This is it unplanted (apart from a random crypt i got free with some tweezers at Pets at Home!).





Now planted up:
Pogostemon Helferi
Hydrocotyle tripartita Japan
Juncus Repens
Rotala Rotundifolia
Microsorum 'mini'
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Cryptocoryne ?
Willow moss
Christmas moss

1 week in and have added 6 cherry shrimp and 3 very small cherry barb (who may end up in my bigger tank when they grow larger).





Currently lights on 5 hours a day, co2 on/off 1 hour before. Lights are 'tinfoiled' to reduce intensity just now. Using Co2Art easy EI Macro & Micro. Substrate is the dutch/german? stuff you get from Maidenhead Aquatics. Filtration is from small internal with spray bar, a lot of flow.

So far so good.


----------



## Joe Turner (30 Jan 2016)

Brilliant!  Cracking wee tanks, I like what you've done with yours!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Jan 2016)

Hi Kezzab, Welcome to Ukaps Nice little scape looks great


----------



## Kezzab (30 Jan 2016)

Thanks we'll see how it turns out. Got some attractive fungus on the wood just now, liking it.


----------



## Kezzab (7 Feb 2016)

Mmm, i now have no Cherry Barbs - they've all committed suicide by jumping out of the tank in the space of 24 hours. Found some small desiccated bodies on the kitchen floor.

There's no cover on the tank, i should probably be looking to have the water a bit lower than right to the brim.

RIP fellas.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Feb 2016)

Hi Kezzab, Sorry to hear that about the fish  Best idea is to put a plastic lid on the tank.


----------



## Kezzab (7 Feb 2016)

Only issue is there's a bit of stick sticking out the top...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Feb 2016)

Hi Kezzab, Easy cut a square out as close as you can to the DW


----------



## Kezzab (17 Feb 2016)

Hi,
We're almost 4 weeks into this tank now and it seems to be going relatively well.

Lights are now on full power, 6 hrs a day, Co2 on 1.5hrs ahead, off 1 hr ahead. Dosing 1.2mm macro on Mon/Wed/Fri/Sun and 1.2mm micro on Tues/Thurs. Saturday is water change day, 50%

A few minor issues however:

Quite a bit of surface film. Not sure how to remove?
Snails, must have been on some of the plants. Have had to keep on top on them and squish them before they get bigger, would have been over run. Also have found small 2mm worm type thing, black, looks slightly like a tadpole/mosquito larvae?
C02. Bubble rate was 1.4 per sec when i started, it had dropped to 0.8 per sec by tonight. Had to open the valve slightly. Is that normal for it to drop of its own accord over time? I assume yes as the pressure in the bottle drops, but want to check i'm not missing something.
The Pogostemon Helferi is taking it's time getting going, but may be being swamped by the Hydrocotyle tripartita Japan.

The Hydrocotyle tripartita Japan is a little bit peely wally looking in places, some yellowing of the edges. Not terrible and it's growing quite well, but would like it to be a bit zingier. Any thoughts?
There was some cyanobacteria on the moss, i spot treated it with Gluteraladehyde. It worked, but i nuked a fair wee section of moss too. Doh.
Small Cherry Barbs suicided out of the tank. The Cherry Shrimp are doing well though, growing and moulting.
The crypt at the back hasn't really taken hold yet, its stopped melting but not much new growth. The tiny Crypt Balansae i transplanted from my other tank are growing slowly in a fairly dark and poorly circulated back corner.
I've tied moss onto the rock in a place that is completely shaded. It's growing, but very very slowly.
Other than that, no disasters so far. Fingers crossed.

I'm not much of a photographer...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi Kezzab,Looking good. Have you got root tabs in the substrate this may help the Hydrocotyle tripartita to look better  

Not too sure others will know more. I think you should be dosing 3ml a day with EI dosing


----------



## Kezzab (18 Feb 2016)

I've stuck a couple of root tabs in, and i'll try increasing the dosing. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Wisey (18 Feb 2016)

My Odessa Barbs all jumped to their deaths, even with the water surface an inch from the top. I was told to ensure there was ambient light over night, but they still jumped. Lost 5 within a couple of weeks, only stopped when I put a plexiglass cover on. It seems Barbs like to jump and are very capable at doing so.


----------



## Andy D (19 Feb 2016)

I've only kept Odessa's in lidded Juwel tanks so no issues with finding them on the floor. I did find one in the filter though!

Not had any jumping issues with my cherry barbs. One thing I have noticed (and has been responsible for a few fish deaths in the past) is that the flow forms a crest right at the front of the tank and it would take almost no effort for any fish to be up and over the side at that point and onto the floor.


----------



## Kezzab (19 Feb 2016)

I thought the same about the wave crest, it's quite pronounced given how small the tank is and the high flow. I'm getting a perspex lit cut to size at some point.


----------



## Kezzab (22 Feb 2016)

Quick update.

A probable mistake....

Gave the Rotala a fairly brutal trim, down to about 2 inches of stem - i think this has then destabilised things by removing quite a high proportion of the biomass from such a small tank, and induced a bit of an algae attack. Not excessive so far, but Staghorn has appeared on the Juncus Repens, some thread algae appearing randomly and a bit of greenspot on the hardscape.

In response i've increased the length of time the Co2 is running (now from 10am to 9pm), kept the lighting period the same (5pm - 10pm) but have reduced the intensity by approx 40% (i'm just covering some LEDs). Worth noting the tank is on the windowsill of a small east facing window.

I've also put a small amount of activated carbon back in the filter - slightly confused on this front as I've read in some places you should remove it, and then in others that its necessary if you are dosing EI???

Interested to hear view on whether i should continue dosing as i have been from day 1  (ie standard EI) or should I maybe try increasing (2x EI)?

What i probably shouldn't do is mess around with 4 parameters at the same time... patience is not one of my virtues.


----------



## Kezzab (1 Mar 2016)

Things seemed to be sorting themselves out, then... the light goes on the blink, literally. It now just flashes on and off. Will be going back to the shop!
In the meantime we have the attractive solution of balancing a spare light on the top. We'll see how that affects growth/algae etc...


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Mar 2016)

Kezzab said:


> Things seemed to be sorting themselves out, then... the light goes on the blink, literally. It now just flashes on and off. Will be going back to the shop!
> In the meantime we have the attractive solution of balancing a spare light on the top. We'll see how that affects growth/algae etc...
> View attachment 81257



That looks solid, I'm jealous; had my eye on getting one of these little tanks for ages!


----------



## Elliot Downs (2 Mar 2016)

Tank is looking awesome, shame about the dodgy light!


----------



## BexHaystack (2 Mar 2016)

Great little scape! Sorry to hear about the light issues - I was looking at getting one of these tanks and the sleek light was one of the most attractive features - hope you get it sorted.


----------



## alto (2 Mar 2016)

These lights have been around a fair bit & very few complaints (some observations that intensity was lower than expected - manufacturer has responded with a new higher intensity model revealed late 2015 - perhaps your kit has the new model?) so I expect your replacement light will be fine  - hopefully your shop will just swap one out from an instock kit.

Tank is looking good  well done on the management!


----------



## Aqua360 (2 Mar 2016)

The beautiful thing about these tanks, is that you can literally take them anywhere; I'm dreading the day I have to move out and break down my existing established tanks, but with this it really wouldn't be a hassle.


----------



## Kezzab (3 Mar 2016)

Problem solved. It was the plug/transformer that was faulty not the light fitting. £10 at Maplin and we're back in the game.

Still getting crappy staghorn algae, particularly on the Juncus Repens, but not overwhelming (yet!).

The Rotala is properly growing back now after its overzealous trim and the weeping moss has perked up a bit since The Glutaraldehyde Incident.

I've upped the time period on the Co2 to run from 7am to 9pm, mainly because there is quite a lot of sunlight hitting the tank. The actual 'lights on' period is still 5 hours.

Also removed some Xmas moss from down in the wee canyon (that you can't actually see because of the Hydrocolyte) which was basically a crap trap, and also removed some weeping moss from the rightward pointing rock as it was getting insufficient light and rotting.

Over and out.


----------



## Kezzab (6 Mar 2016)

I've added a rock on the left. Total game changer. Had to have a cup of tea.


----------



## Kezzab (19 Mar 2016)

So the algae problem has probably got worse. The staghorn has infested some of the moss and the juncus is badly hit with it (mostly trimmed away now) and also with green flowing algae on the leaves closest to the light. Have also seen a wee tiny big of staghorn hiding in the hydro.

I had a wee birthday windfall so splashed out on a filter upgrade - replaced the small internal with an Eheim Aquacompact 40 which has massively increased the volume of filter media available. I'me going to leave it be for a while and see if things sort themselves out.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Hi Kezzab,This little scape is really coming on  With the stag H algae spot treat it with Carbo or Excel this will kill it. The green flowing algae ??"" Hair algae"" This you just have to keep removing.


----------



## Kezzab (23 Mar 2016)

Hi Roy - i'm very nervous of using carbo. I used it a few weeks back in the tank (admittedly it was used neat, 2% Glutaraldehyde) direct onto the moss (out of the water) and it completely killed a section of it.

Do you think if i use it diluted and/or on the moss when submersed, that i'd get away with it?

With such a small tank even 1ml would be about 5 times recommended dose...

K


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Kezzab said:


> Hi Roy - i'm very nervous of using carbo. I used it a few weeks back in the tank (admittedly it was used neat, 2% Glutaraldehyde) direct onto the moss (out of the water) and it completely killed a section of it.
> 
> Do you think if i use it diluted and/or on the moss when submersed, that i'd get away with it?
> 
> ...



Hi Kezzab, You have to dilute the Glutaraldehyde. I only use the bottle stuff from the Fish store.Best way is to do it with a syringe under water will take a couple of doses over a few days it will kill of the algae with out doing to much harm to the moss. use 1/2 ml this should be ok


----------



## Kezzab (23 Mar 2016)

How dilute? It's TNC Easy Carbo i have which is a 2% solution as sold. 

Cheers

K


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Ho Sorry though you were using neat  Glutaraldehyde missed the 2% bit. Yes you can spot dose under water just turn off the filter and then remember to turn it on again.


----------



## Kezzab (23 Mar 2016)

I dread to think what 100% neat Glutaraldehyde would do!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Kezzab said:


> I dread to think what 100% neat Glutaraldehyde would do!



Kill Everything


----------



## Kezzab (30 Mar 2016)

Ok, been away for a few days. Left the tank broadly to its own devices. On return it's all a bit of a mess, staghorn's gone fairly rampant and everything is overgrown. The volume of staghorn is well beyond spot treating (see vid). The Hydrocolyte is starting to swamp everything too. Some heavy duty remedial treatment is needed.

Not sure what do with the Staghorn... Frustration is all plants appear to be growing well, just the algae is growing equally well.

Any suggestions before i go for a radical prune and set all lights etc etc back to initial tank set up state?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Mar 2016)

Hi Kezzab, Trim as much as you can of the infected plant mass. Turn off your filter then spot treat the rest with Carbo or Excel then turn your filter back on after a couple of treatments the stag will die back and the plants will put out fresh growth.
Ho clean the filter too


----------



## Kezzab (1 Apr 2016)

So it all went a bit mental last night. Once i'd started pruning away the worst algae affected plants it was pretty clear it was a full 100% infestation. So back to square one really. I've dropped the light to 4hrs at 50% while things recover. You live, you learn.


----------



## Kezzab (25 May 2016)

Ok since that last post on 1 April i went back to square one, total rescape. Main aim was to grow plants without creating massive staghorn disaster. Artistic merit was secondary concern.
I decided to plant and go for 100% light intensity straight away, 5 ours. Then upped to 6 and now 7. Main algae issue has been diatoms which i'm still dealing with, but its manageable. 
Got a couple of tiny otos in there, a zebra nerite and, possibly, a couple of amano shrimp.
The rotala is getting out of control but i'd like it to start growing emersed so i'm leaving it alone for now.
The alternanthera is growing well, but getting a bit over shadowed. The eleocharis is very slow growing and traps a lot of muck!

But all in all, a qualified success so far. Would welcome your thoughts.


----------



## Kezzab (16 Jul 2016)

So since the last post i've changed things up again. I was sick of the HT Japan and Rotala> it was rampant, then you trimmed it and it looked crap, then grew back, then looked good for about three days and needed trimmed back again. The tank just seems to small for such vigorous plants. The diatoms just wouldn't stop either, despite alomost daily 75% water changes.

I then did a rushed and pointless rescape that looked rubbish and i lost interest and decided to run an experiment to see what happens when you completely neglect a tank. In this case the whole thing becomes smothered in cyanobacteria - but no other algae (despite no ferts, c0s running out, and zero water changes). Finally that just started looking too ugly to ignore so I got planning another rescape.

This time i'm going for mainly crypts (Tropica, Moelhanni, Willisi, Becketti, 'scuse spelling), but i've kept hold of the AR Mini I had (which has suffered at bit and needs some TLC). I've also salvaged a tinty bit of Marislea Hirsuta because i really like it. Stuck a couple of Anubias Nana Bonsai and some weeping moss on the wood too. And there's a couple of small refugee Java Fern as well. Planted it all up yesterday.

The wood is a piece of old Hawthorn root from the garden, the substrate is the same as previous, but i've capped it with grit scooped up from the lake shore at Ullswater, really pleased with how it looks.

I've ditched the heater, it was ugly. So temp is now about 18c, we'll see how that works out. Bit concerned the crypts may grow too big for the tank. But I don't expect that'll take just 10 days like it did with the Rotala. I've dimmed the light a bit with baking parchment. Currently on for 5 hours. Diffusing C02 as before. I'm hoping keeping the light at lower intensity and the lower temperature is going to get keep algae at bay. Time will tell.

The big pink stone is purely to weight down the wood!


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Oct 2016)

Glad to see the plant growth in that substrate, I have the same one so that's reassuring. Really like the hydrocotyle you had, gives me ideas


----------



## Kezzab (22 Oct 2016)

A few months since last update. This tank's evolved a bit again. Some of the crypts, particularly the Willisi, melted, regrew but then have shown barely any growth in months, while others have grown well. I got rid of the AR Mini as it was a cyanobacteria magnet. Added the Cardamine lyrata recently and I really like the effect, a little concerned it will overwhelm the tank though. We'll see.


----------



## Kezzab (16 Nov 2016)

Quick pic update. Any advice on why i'm getting little bits of 'melt' on my crypt leaves? Its not like normal melt, it's like the leaf is being attacked by something. If i cut/rub out the affected part it tends to stop spreading. Thoughts?


----------



## Kezzab (26 Dec 2016)

Go away for a few days over Xmas and you come back to this... Some trimming and cleaning required! The Cardamine lyrata is also now growing all over the windowsill, which i rather like.


----------



## Aqua360 (27 Dec 2016)

Kezzab said:


> Go away for a few days over Xmas and you come back to this... Some trimming and cleaning required! The Cardamine lyrata is also now growing all over the windowsill, which i rather like.
> 
> View attachment 96341



Did your cherry shrimp breed in the tank at all? Just curious as I've been absolutely unable to get them to breed in anything recently around 10-15 litres


----------



## Kezzab (27 Dec 2016)

Hi - the Cherry shrimp have been breeding it would seem, wee tiny ones materialise on a fairly regular basis. I don't feed the shrimp, them and the snails just get by on whatever's in the tank. They breed a lot in my 60L low tech tank and rather supposed they would not is a small high tech, but i was wrong.

And here's a top tank shot to show the overgrowth...


----------



## Kezzab (14 Mar 2017)

I nicked loads of plants from this tank for my new big tank and did a quick rescape with plants I had left or spare.

First time I've tried a carpet and also experimenting with marsilea to see if it will grow through moss and bit like an epiphyte.

plants seem to be growing and cherries are still breeding, though getting some entirely transparent ones now.

I left the substrate undisturbed which I think may be related to why I'm not getting algae (touch wood!!).

Speed is one of the best things about such a small tank.


----------



## Kezzab (30 Mar 2017)

This is coming along quite nicely. Probably the most 'aquascapey' layout I've had in this tank.


----------



## Kezzab (29 Apr 2017)

A month on from the last update and the tank is approaching overgrown! The rannunculus is invading all available space, the MC is an inch deep, the bacopa is emerging, moss rampant.

I've been happy with how effective simply gluing some MC on the wood has been, its grown down through the moss to give a nice effect. 

I think at some point soon i'll have to do some proper trimming, but for now i like just seeing it grow.


----------



## Eduard18 (8 May 2017)

Beautiful  ; Bacopa is originally a swamp plant so emerges easily and flowers a lot;  I too love ranunculus, but I think you should cut the longest leaves  and the tank would be even more beautiful with less hardware in it : external filter, inline CO2 diffuser, inline heater - if needed


----------



## Kezzab (8 May 2017)

Thank you Eduard, I agree it could look better with the right hardware, but I'll make do with what my budget allows 
 And I'll get the scissors out soon...


----------



## Kezzab (13 Jun 2017)

#neglect


----------



## Kezzab (11 Nov 2017)

Since June i basically ignored this tank. No ferts, co2 ran out, no water change just top up straight out the tap.

Last night i escaped, salvaging what i could.

Remarkable how healthy the plants still were. The tank had been a solid mass of plants, that kind of hollowed out as stuff in the middle died off because of lack of light. There was a good solid 2cm of mulm on the substrate. And yet no algae problems on the plants really.

The shrimps had sustained themselves, but were quite small. I think there were fairly slim pickings in the tank.

No doubt now I've rescaped it'll all go tits up.

Here's what it looked like last night, will post rescape later.


----------



## Kezzab (13 Jan 2018)

Starting to get there now.


----------



## Kezzab (15 Feb 2018)

I've messed about, turned the wood around and shifted some plants. Left hand side still not right, but going to let it grow out a little.


----------



## Kezzab (15 Feb 2018)

this is slightly better photo.


----------



## Kezzab (25 Mar 2018)

I pinched the heater from this, so its running at 18c. Plants seem ok, although noticeable that Rotala grows very slowly at this temperature.

It doesn't make sense as a scape at all, but too much else going on to do anything about it!


----------



## Aqua360 (26 Mar 2018)

Kezzab said:


> I pinched the heater from this, so its running at 18c. Plants seem ok, although noticeable that Rotala grows very slowly at this temperature.
> 
> It doesn't make sense as a scape at all, but too much else going on to do anything about it!
> 
> View attachment 114302



I like this layout the best, the red plants to the front left slightly take away from the immersion and scale though imo, if you don't mind me saying


----------



## Kezzab (26 Mar 2018)

Ha! Couldn't agree more. They just got stuck there, they dont work at all! I just wanted them to grow so i could use them somewhere else when i got a chance. It also doesnt help that the light has been a bit wonky and as a result the rotala is growing towards the light from the window directly behind...


----------



## Kezzab (3 Apr 2018)

Did a trim and clean yesterday. Swapped wood around again. Quite pleased with it.


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Apr 2018)

Hi my tank is 23ltrs and I dose 5ml macro min Wed Fri and 7.5ml micro tue thur Sat


----------



## Kezzab (2 Jun 2018)

We've been here before...


----------



## si walker (31 May 2020)

Really enjoyed this journey.

Its interesting how you had algae probs to begin with and then it settled down, I wonder why?

I am trying to get as much info together before i set up (get my life into order!)
When you put the new filter on this tank, do you feel it changed things much algae wise? or do you think you had the tank a bit too warm maybe?

After capping the substrate and then doing a re scape, did you renew your soil or just reuse each time?

Thanks for sharing!
Oh I guess I should ask if the tank is still up and running?

Wish you could still get those filters!!

Simon.


----------



## Kezzab (31 May 2020)

Hi, this was a while ago and honestly i cant remember. I do just dry and reuse old substrate usually. I actually think tje filter is pretty irrelevant other than for circulation, given the tank has no live stock.

You digging up this thread made me think i should have stuck with it instead of creating new journals for subsequent scapes in this tank. So im going to restart this with a recap of scapes that have been done since my last posts.


----------



## si walker (31 May 2020)

Ah mate that made my day!
Thanks and really inspiring on the position of some of those plants. I dont know my plants but i really like the red type crypt at the bottom of the rock.

Going to have to ask you a couple of questions now!
The 3rd from last one with the crypt. The substrate is quite steep. Do you fill it out with something underneath or just pile the soil up?

Are you using those Aquael Leddy Smart Lights? 
Thats what i have at the ready when I set up (x2). 
Do they clip onto your tank okay? My glass is 1mm too thick on the Dennerle Tank! I was wondering if you were having a similar situation? 
I don't want to ruin the clip on the light!

I love the way you keep at it and re scape quite a lot! 
Thanks again!
Simon.


----------



## Kezzab (31 May 2020)

Hiya, red plant is Alternathera Rennikii mini, with the substrate i just pile it up, sometimes use cut up yoghurt pots as supports.  The Leddy clips are fairly simple plastic affairs and i reckon would easily fit up to 6mm glass. Quite hard to break unless you were really ham fisted!
Good luck with your scape.


----------



## si walker (31 May 2020)

🆒 thank you!
Maybe you will see my creation up ere?
Keep you updated.


----------

